# Ebook-Reader für wissenschaftliche Journals (PDF)



## Kel (23. November 2017)

*Ebook-Reader für wissenschaftliche Journals (PDF)*

Ich werde die nächsten 12 Monate Unmengen an Kram lesen müssen als PDF, wissenschaftliche Studien aus Journals noch und nöcher.
Und bevor ich einen kleinen Regenwald beim Drucker vernichte dachte ich mir - hey, wieso das ganze nicht mit so nem Ebookding?

Jetzt hab ich aber durch die Sufu mehrfach erfahren dass die normalen Reader nicht für PDFs ausgelegt sind, vor allem nicht für wissenschaftliche und unter 12'' das extrem anstrengend ist für die Augen.
Anscheinend gibt es in den USA und Japan auch extrem gute Reader dafür die dann aber ab 700€ kosten, der hier in Deutschland kostet auch soviel .
BOOX MAX Carta eReader, 33,8 cm hochlosendes: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor

Gibt es da was bis ~150-200€ auf dem deutschen Markt?
Abschnitte markieren unterwegs die ich dann Zuhause auf den PC laden und dann im normalen PDF-Reader angezeigt bekommen und gegebenenfalls auch drucken mit den Markierungen wäre noch die Krönung aber wahrscheinlich für den Preis nicht drin (falls überhaupt möglich).

/edit
sieht wohl nicht gerade danach aus als gäbe es da was ...
eBook Reader mit Displaygröße: 13.3"/9.7" Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

MfG Kel


----------



## Research (23. November 2017)

*AW: Ebook-Reader für wissenschaftliche Journals (PDF)*

Kauf ein Tablet und ne Powerbank.

Ja ich weiß um die Nachteile.
eBookReader wurden aber vom TPC gefressen.


----------



## Kel (23. November 2017)

*AW: Ebook-Reader für wissenschaftliche Journals (PDF)*



Research schrieb:


> Kauf ein Tablet und ne Powerbank.


Ich sitz schon jeden Tag 6-10 Stunden am Rechner (Nebenjob + Unikram), dann noch auf einem Tablet lesen und ich kann meine Augen in 2 Jahren vergessen .



Research schrieb:


> eBookReader wurden aber vom TPC gefressen.


Was ist TPC?

Dann wird das wohl nichts, schade. Aber selbst die 400-700€-Geräte haben wohl massive Macken und verbuggte Firmware laut Tests so dass nichtmal da PDFs richtig dargestellt werden ...


----------



## Research (23. November 2017)

*AW: Ebook-Reader für wissenschaftliche Journals (PDF)*

TabletPC.


----------



## fotoman (23. November 2017)

*AW: Ebook-Reader fÃ¼r wissenschaftliche Journals (PDF)*



Kel schrieb:


> sieht wohl nicht gerade danach aus als gäbe es da was ...
> eBook Reader mit Displaygröße: 13.3"/9.7" Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


Wie von Dir schon vorher geschrieben, ab ca. 700 Euro. Ich wollte A4-Dokumente jedenfalls dauerhaft nie wieder auf Displays kleiner 12" (bei 3:2) lesen müssen. Die Scrollerei nervt mich einfach. Und 9,7" mit 825x1200 Pixel? Mag ja genügen, wenn Du ständig scrollen möchstest. Du kannst am PC ja einfach mal probieren, was bei der Auflösung nach an Bildausschnitt übrig bleibt und zusammen mit dem vermutlich vorhandenen Smartphone dann auch, welche virtuelle Pixelgröße/Auflösung Du benötigst, um Text und Zeichungen noch mit Deinen Augen erkennen zu können.

Die Displays der kleinen Geräte haben bei ca. 20x14cm gerade mal 150 PPI Auflösung. Das mag für normal große Schrift genügen, trotzdem ist man per A4-Seite mind. zweimal am Scrollen (einspaltig). PDFs sind keine eBooks, die man fortlaufend liest. Zeitschriften und wissenschaftiliche Artikel sind wohl oft 3-Spaltig gedruckt (also mind. 9x scrollen pro Seite), Bilder/Skizzen sind oft so klein, dass ich (aber halt mit Mitte 40) schon näher an den Druck gehen muss, um den Inhalt zu erkennen (=Zoomen am Gerät mit nur 150 PPI).

Der große Onyx sieht ja nicht schlecht aus, bis auf die Frage, was Display, Stift und PDF-Unterstützung taugen.
Das neue Gerät von Sony
16 GB Digital Paper System | Bluetooth(R) Writing Tablet | DPT-RP1 | Sony US
gibt es leider in D nicht. Dafür es ist für PDF ausgelegt und unterstützt Touch (wie zoomt man mit dem Onyx performant?)
Sony DPT-RP1 vs Onyx Boox Max Carta Comparison | The eBook Reader Blog

Meine Lösung ich die von Dir abgelehnte:
Ein Chuwi Hi12 (mittlerweile würde ich ein Hi13 kaufen, oder bei sehr viel Bedarf an manueller Dokumentation ein gebrauchtes Surface Pro 3), auf dem sich für mich die Zeitschriften PDFs sehr angenehm lesen lassen. Leider ist es aber sehr schwer, was beim stationären Betrieb nicht stört.


----------

